# Akku laden



## T.C (20. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Kenne mich mit Elektronik nicht so besonders aus.
Würde gerne einen Akku für's Echolot 12V 7.2Ah Multipower
mit einem Automatik Ladegerät laden, habe für dieses aber 
keine Bedienungsanleitung mehr.
Das Gerät habe ich mal bei Hein Gerike gekauft, man sagte mir 
dort auch das dieses Gerät sehr lange an der Batterie bleiben kann
(Frischhaltemodus oder so ähnlich) |kopfkrat 

Bild vom Akku

http://people.freenet.de/thorsten.c/angeln/001.jpg

Bild vom Ladegerät

http://people.freenet.de/thorsten.c/angeln/002.jpg

Was meint Ihr dazu...
Kann man mit diesem Gerät den Akku für's Echolot Laden, 
oder gibt es Schäden?
In der Bedienungsanleitung vom Akku steht auch noch folgendes.
Ladestrom rund 0,7 A
Ladestrom max. 1 A

Bedanke mich vielmals für Eure Infos.


----------



## T.C (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

Hallo,

habs mehr oder weniger durch's Board (Suchfunktion) herausgefunden #6 
Der optimale Ladestrom sollte ca. 10% der Akkukapazität betragen.
Ein Ladestrom von 600mA sollte aber auch okay sein.

Infos zu meinem Ladegerät kann ich im ganzen www nicht finden,
werde wohl mal bei Gericke anrufen.

Und nun habe ich gleich das nächste Problem.
Zwischen Akku und Echolot sollte doch normal eine Sicherung sein, oder?
Was für eine Sicherung muß ich da nehmen ;+ 

Viele Grüsse.


----------



## Loup de mer (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

Hallo T.C

Dein Ladegerät ist wohl ein Batterie-Conditioner, also ein Gerät zur Ladungserhaltung von Batterien in (z.B. saisonbedingt) lange nicht benutzten Fahrzeugen (Motorräder o. Boote im Winter). Zur Aufladung von Akkus sind die Dinger eigentlich nicht gedacht, aber in deinem Fall würde ich schätzen, dass das Gerät 600mA Ladestrom bringt. Schreib mal, was auf dem Etikett steht, kann man auf dem Foto nicht lesen.

Um die Sicherung für dein Lot zu bemessen, muss man wissen, wie hoch dessen Strom- bzw. Leistungsaufnahme ist. Musst mal in den techn. Daten des Gerätes gucken!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## T.C (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

Hallo Thomas,

habe hier noch schnell ein Bild hochgeladen.

http://people.freenet.de/thorsten.c/angeln/003.jpg

Leider finde ich da nichts, Ladestrom (mA)

Ist schon ärgerlich, hatte eigentlich ein Gerät zum aufladen
verlangt.


----------



## detlefb (21. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

Moin T.C,

dein Accu ist ein Blei-Gel Typ. 
Die Ladeschlußspannung liegt wie Autobatterien bei ca 14,2 Volt. Von daher dürften die angegeben 12 Volt zur Ladung nicht ausreichen. 

Diese Accu's  kriegst du fast nicht kaputt.Selbst unter beschi... Betriebsbedingungen halten die viele Jahre durch.

Ich lade meinen Accu immer auf der Fahrt zum Angeln im Auto.
Die Lichtmaschine produziert die nötige Spannung,  Kabel von Zigarettenanzünder, richtig gepolt!! an den Accu geklemmt und fertig.

Bzgl der Sicherung wäre hilfreich mehr über das zu betreibende Gerät zuerfahren.


----------



## antonio (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

lt. abbildung ist es ein gel-akku hierfür gibt es spezielle ladegeräte 
schau mal in deine bedienungsanleitung dort muß drinstehen ob es für gel-akkus geeignet ist


----------



## T.C (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

Hallo,

hätte wohl gleich genauer schreiben sollen... sorry!!!

Gerät ist ein Portable Eagle Fish Mark 320 gedacht für Seen und Flüsse.
Werde mir aber nie wieder ein Portable holen, nichtmal das Gerät selbst
findet Platz im original Koffer, hätte ich von der Abbildung nicht gedacht.#d 

Tja, nun Lese ich hier wieder fleißig Beiträge und bin am werkeln (Alukoffer)
mit kleinstmöglichen Abmaßen. 
Neuer flacherer Lothalter ist schon aus 30x3mm Alu gekantet und verbaut.
Alles soll im Koffer bleiben und bedienbar sein, da der Deckel gleichzeitig als 
Sonnen und Regenschutz dienen soll.

Gut finde ich auch das da noch ein zweiter Akku für's GPS mit reingeht und
eine Sicherung möchte ich in dem Koffer auch verbauen.
Ein Ladegerät war zwar mit dabei, glaube aber nicht das es nach erfolgter
Aufladung automatisch in den "Frischhaltemodus" geht, oder abschaltet.
Wie sieht's dann mit überladen des Akkus aus?

Hätte deshalb lieber das Gericke Gerät genommen, aber so wie's ausschaut, 
geht das wohl leider nicht.

Vielen Dank und freundliche Grüsse.


----------



## vaaberg (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

Nemmt es nicht so genau mit dem laden von Gel-akkus. Die können mehr ab als man denkt. Mein "Angelkumpel" in Norge ist ein äusserst sparsamer Mensch(milde aus´gedrückt), der hängt den Akku aller 6 Tage(!) an ein 12V/6A Gerät mit Ladekennlinie und vergisst das ganze manchmal. Und der Akku ist schon 6 Jahre alt !
Also wenn eine Batterie 14,6 Volt angibt muss ich die nicht mit der gleichen Spannung laden. Die Ladegeräte geben schon den richtigen Strom ab, das heisst aber nicht das auch 6 Volt reichen, das funzt nicht.                    Wenn ein elektronisches Ladegerät zu Verfügung steht ist man auf der sicheren Seite. Immer *so langsam wie möglich laden *- auch ausserhalb der Saison. Da werden dann die meisten Akkus durch sulfatieren geschlachtet, das heisst Bleisulfat wird ausgeschieden, sammelt sich auf dem Akkuboden und führt letztendlich zum Plattenschluss.
Eins sollte man aber tunlichst vermeiden: nicht bis zum allerletzten Atemzug aussaugen, das führt zu gnadenloser schneller Alterung.

Frohes Fest und guten Rutsch wünscht Vaaberg


----------



## vaaberg (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*



			
				Loup de mer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo T.C
> 
> Dein Ladegerät ist wohl ein Batterie-Conditioner, also ein Gerät zur Ladungserhaltung von Batterien in (z.B. saisonbedingt) lange nicht benutzten Fahrzeugen (Motorräder o. Boote im Winter). Zur Aufladung von Akkus sind die Dinger eigentlich nicht gedacht, aber in deinem Fall würde ich schätzen, dass das Gerät 600mA Ladestrom bringt. Schreib mal, was auf dem Etikett steht, kann man auf dem Foto nicht lesen.
> 
> ...



Thomas, wenn so ein Gerät zur Verfügung steht, hast Du das beste was du einer Batterie antun kannst. Das nennt man auch Frischhaltegerät. Sind auch erheblich teurer als normale Lader.
Und ein Lot absichern ist eigentlich einfach - mehr als 3 amp. ziehen die Dinger nicht. 
Mein Lowrance LCX 104 LC zieht bei vollem Rohr(GPS UND SONAR  als COLOR) max. 8 A.
Gruß vaaberg


----------



## T.C (22. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

Hallo

Vielen Dank für die Infos!
Diese bringen mich schon mal bissel weiter  
Ein Bekannter sagte mir gerade man könnte das
Ladegerät auch durchmessen lassen #c 
Habe gleich mal ein neues Posting unter 
"Basteln und Selbermachen" erstellt, da ich eine 
kleine Kunststofftrommel suche.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=66790

Meint Ihr das würde so okay gehen?

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Loup de mer (23. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Thomas, wenn so ein Gerät zur Verfügung steht, hast Du das beste was du einer Batterie antun kannst. Das nennt man auch Frischhaltegerät. Sind auch erheblich teurer als normale Lader.


Alles total korrekt mein Bester. Nur die Ladeströme der Frischhalter sind sehr gering im Vergleich zu ausgewiesenen Ladegeräten. Um ein "leeres" 7,2Ah-Akku zu laden, musst du dann auch schon mal 12 Stunden einplanen. Geht natürlich - aber man sollte es eben wissen!



			
				vaaberg schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein Lot absichern ist eigentlich einfach - mehr als 3 amp. ziehen die Dinger nicht. Mein Lowrance LCX 104 LC zieht bei vollem Rohr(GPS UND SONAR als COLOR) max. 8 A.
> Gruß vaaberg


Fast widersprichst du dir - 3A oder 8A? Nein ... eine Sicherung sollte grundsätzlich so klein wie möglich gewählt werden, um auch als Sicherung vor zu hohem Stromfluss bei Defekten zu fungieren. Deshalb hab ich T.C nach den Daten seines Lots gefragt.



			
				T.C schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Ladegerät war zwar mit dabei, glaube aber nicht das es nach erfolgter Aufladung automatisch in den "Frischhaltemodus" geht, oder abschaltet. Wie sieht's dann mit überladen des Akkus aus?
> Hätte deshalb lieber das Gericke Gerät genommen, aber so wie's ausschaut, geht das wohl leider nicht.


Dein mitgeliefertes Ladegerät geht sicher nicht in den "Frischhaltemodus", aber deinem nachträglich eingestellten Foto nach zu urteilen, sollte das Gericke-Gerät ja auch laden. Ich würds probieren und vielleicht mal den Ladestrom dabei messen (bei leerem Akku).
Eine Überladung durch das mitgelieferte Ladegerät würde ich ausschließen. Das wäre ein Reklamationsgrund.

Gruß Thomas#h


----------



## T.C (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Akku laden*

Hallo,​ 
vielen Dank für Eure Infos #6 

Habe es nach langen suchen endlich gefunden.
Zum Teil sind die Ladegeräte Bei Ebay schon 
recht günstig zu bekommen... auch gebraucht.

http://www.optimate3.com/Optimate_Ge.pdf







 Wünsche Euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



alles erdenklich Gute für 2006!!!​ 

Viele Grüsse.​


----------

